# Nice Date This Weekend



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Last October, my nephew told me that he wanted to introduce me to someone that he knew. I told him I wasn't interested in dating. He mentioned it again at our family Christmas party in December and I said "still not interested".

Last week, he (my nephew) sent me a text that said "If you're not seeing anyone I still want to introduce you to someone. He's a really great guy and I think you would really like him." So I replied that I didn't think I was up to a relationship but I could always use a friend so he could call if he wanted and maybe we could go for coffee to meet. 

The guy called me that same day and we set up a coffee date for yesterday morning. I went with absolutely no expectations at all and it turned out so much better than I expected. We had coffee and talked for about two hours, then he asked if I wanted to go to breakfast down the road and we did. At the end of breakfast he asked if I wanted to go to dinner and see a movie later that evening. So we met up again and went to dinner and a movie. At the end of the evening he gave me a hug and said "call me if you want to do something". 

He was such a nice guy and our stories are so similar it's scary. We are the same age (I am one day younger than him). Both married the exact same amount of years, both cheated on by our spouses and divorced them, both divorced 2 years. Both have 2 children, both have been at our respective jobs a long time and make really good money, both have our own home and new cars and..... he lives in the very small town that I live in. He told me I was his first date since his divorce and that he has spent the last 2 years working on himself. 

He is really cute but if I had seen him on the street I probably wouldn't have looked at him since he isn't my usual type. 

I have to admit that I stalked him after I got home and by looking at his divorce papers and other legal documents (I have access to Court records), everything he told me was absolutely true. What a refresher!

Anyway, who knows where this will go but it was a great start! I'm happy my nephew was so persistent!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats so awesome! Damn, I wish someone I know would set me up!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Go slowly and cautiously...but isnt it nice to know there are still a few good ones out there?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very happy for you.
Samurai is correct, go slowly. It's hard not to be giddy when you find someone who's actually honest.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

I say go crazy and have fun


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

How nice of your nephew to follow up for you to meet this man, he must have known you would really click. No reason not to date him in any way that feels comfortable to you-doesn't have to include sex or a commitment. Sounds like he is a grown-up; having meals, seeing movies, etc with a compatible grown-up who is unattached is a good thing. Maybe it will turn into something more, or at the least, maybe you will make a new friend. Have fun, good luck (a little jealous, lol)


----------



## Media_girl24 (Aug 19, 2012)

Should I mention that back in 1985, I bugged my mother to let me set her up on a blind date with a man I knew and she kept saying "no" because she couldn't stomach the idea of her daughter setting her up on a date?

Should I mention that the the two people in question will celebrate 30 years of marriage in 2016? :smthumbup:

It was the exact same situation, infidelity and children on both sides. 

I'm glad you went and can I say, I'm envious of you!


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

It's always nice to hear something like that. It sounds like you two are pretty compatible, so I hope things continue to be fun and interesting.

Congrats on the new friend and fingers crossed on the possibilities.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Media_girl24, wow that is great and encouraging! I will take it slow but hopefully steady. LOL! I guess it's true what they say someone usually comes along when you aren't looking. Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------

